

Oculus Rift Developers Kit Dk2 $1250 OFF - 0xFR
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F5CWD0I/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00F5CWD0I&linkCode=as2&tag=cybe0cf-20&linkId=N2RHXKGFQVLHEZDV

======
sunnynagra
Not a good deal considering the DK2 costs $350 directly from Oculus.

[https://www.oculus.com/order/](https://www.oculus.com/order/)

